# Mirror's Edge



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone playing this? It looks pretty good! Story written by Rhianna Pratchett (Terry's daughter).


----------



## keybored (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my god, just got this tonight, been playing and just came back to post a thread 

It's _hard_; I got stuck on part of the training level FFS, so had to skip the rest of the training and am probably going to fail in the main game.

Really playable and reminds me a bit of Portal so far.

It's the closest I'll ever get to parkour anyway.


----------



## keybored (Nov 18, 2008)

What a breath of fresh air this game is 

It's not half so frustrating now I've got the controls almost sussed, and you can earn about 5 seconds of slow motion which you can then use for tricky combos/mellee atacks and stuff.

Anyone who hasn't heard of this game should read a few write-ups and have a look at some of the trailers. I love it but I can imagine it's going to be a marmite game.

Mirror's Edge EA trailer.

Another trailer (with confusing scene-morphing).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2008)

played a demo this afternoon. managed the training level with fairly minimal frustration but the sample bit of level quickly became very annoying as i kept running and then falling when trying to jump to a ledge. not completely sure about it, controls were reasonably intuitive but leaping off large buildings when you need to be button perfect and you don't know how close to falling you are was not that enjoyable. its like a first person platformer in many ways.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 19, 2008)

Like it, get the feeling that if you do things correctly, you will get a really fast paced exit of a building.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks incredible in terms of what you can do in the environment, although I was puzzled at how well the controls would word. Nice looking game too...


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 20, 2008)

Can't wait to try this, but not looking forward to potential nausea!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 20, 2008)

i didn't like it, fiddly rather boring nonsense. If I want a game requiring timing of combinations in order to pull off cool moves and land them i'll play Skate instead.

I don't think the First Person perspective is good for games requiring such movement, it all feels to forced and unnatural.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2008)

I am enjoying it, but I really don't like the "forced" combat sections - it is not really in keeping with the rest of the game. You should be able to avoid all enemies.

I have been trying not to shoot anyone, at all but have just reached the bit where you come out of a big pipe and face 6 or so guys with shotguns.

They can fell you in 1-2 hits and I can't seem to take them all out by hand.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2008)

Will certainly give this a go when it's out on PC


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Will certainly give this a go when it's out on PC



You have a PS3 though no?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope. Only a PC!


----------



## keybored (Nov 20, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I am enjoying it, but I really don't like the "forced" combat sections - it is not really in keeping with the rest of the game. You should be able to avoid all enemies.



You can complete the game without firing a single shot (mandatory to unlock an 80g achievement) 

ETA Or were you including fisticuffs?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2008)

keybored said:


> You can complete the game without firing a single shot (mandatory to unlock an 80g achievement)
> 
> ETA Or were you including fisticuffs?




Well that's what I was trying to do.

Even with fisticuffs/disarming, I can't get past this bit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Well that's what I was trying to do.
> 
> Even with fisticuffs/disarming, I can't get past this bit.


run like bleddy fuck!!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 20, 2008)

Just bought this and COD5.

This is VERY good so far


----------



## Boycey (Nov 20, 2008)

has anyone thrown up yet? this game sounds bloody awesome


----------



## Sunray (Nov 20, 2008)

Its annoying that the XBox360 game is 15 quid more than the PC version,  time the PC version is out though I'll be able to get the game off ebay for about the same.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 21, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> run like bleddy fuck!!




But the tutorial said that dudes highlighted in red had to be "dealt with" in order to proceed?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 21, 2008)

started this last night 

tis good so far, but hard when drunk


----------



## keybored (Nov 21, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> But the tutorial said that dudes highlighted in red had to be "dealt with" in order to proceed?



Is that an in-game tutorial because I haven't seen that?

There's a later level in the subway with 2 bog standard pistol wielding cops and 2 armoured bastards with SMGs, I got hacked off with dying so just ran along the tracks instead and lost them. Maybe "dealt with" is broad enough to include "left eating your dust"


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 22, 2008)

I usually hit X (slo-mo button) when confronted with armed cops, then you can easily punch them off the top of buildings n stuff


----------



## mk12 (Nov 23, 2008)

I played the demo and thought it was shit. Run and jump, run and jump, run and jump.

It's a Wii game on the PS3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

I d/led the demo from the market place tonight, just had a quick play. Quite like it! It'll take a little getting used to the controllers but it felt quite intuitive the couple times I got into the zone...gonna keep my eye out for this on eBay I reckon.


----------



## mattie (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome game, but as Swarfega says the fighting misses the point a touch.  There are some sections that I can't see how you can do without shooting, for example in the shopping mall on the later levels when you're jumping across the rafters.

when you get some momentum up it's excellent, but a bit annoying when you time it wrong and come to a grinding halt!


----------



## debaser (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a shame they had to slow you down at all but I imagine far too much money was spent on scenery to let you go flying past it all the time. Money well spent as well, recent games really have been very pretty, if nothing else.


----------



## SK. (Jan 30, 2009)

The fighting is the only let down as the combat is not as well thought out.  But it is an awesome game.  I do agree that the first person perspective took a bit of getting used to and thought that it should have been third person ala Tomb Raider etc but now I like it and think it does add to the *realism*

It's different and Bright not some gloomy hell hole with zombies etc.  There are also 9 new time trial maps coming for the 360 which should cost around £8 for download iirc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

Any idea how many hours it takes to clock?


----------



## SK. (Jan 30, 2009)

Not too sure KE.  I got it for Christmas and had only just started playing it when I ended up in hospital for two weeks and only got out Monday but it does mean that I will have a few weeks to get some serious game playing in and this will be one game that will be getting a lot of attention.


----------



## debaser (Jan 30, 2009)

The story is painfully short unfortuntly. Theres fun to be had time trialing though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

I see...well you can pick it up for £20 which isn't too bad for a brand new game...my give this a go.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

Bollox, got distracted earlier and missed out on bagging the game for 16 quid on ebay!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 30, 2009)

I got it for Christmas and thought it was so-so tbh. It looks great and there are some really good bits but it's very frustrating. You die a lot. It reminds me of an old platform game - attempt, die, repeat until you do it and then move onto the next bit, die there etc. Also it doesn't make enough of its strengths, not enough free flowing bits - why spend that long crawling through air vents for example?


----------



## Jorum (Feb 9, 2009)

Why has this dropped to £18 on PS3 / XBOX and still £26 on PC (angry).
Especially given console games prices usually start a good £10-15 more than PC anyway.

I'm quite happy to go out and buy a game (for a change), and they taunt me like this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that, a few games have dropped recently...


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess no-one's buying it for the ps3, and there are still plenty of people willing to pay for the xbox version.

Small overstocked captive market / big popular captive market.

Personally 

I.just.can't.get.into.it.

Could be wrong but I find it dull, dull, dull.  Gimmie a fucking gun, NOW.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 11, 2009)

I've played a few hours of it on PS3 - I didn't get on with it, though it looks lovely. I don't like FPSs with a PS3 controller - it's not quick enough to change the view, bit like patting your head and rubbing your stomach. Would be nicer if there was a 'follow the character' camera. Probably a lot better on the PC with a mouse.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm pretty impressed so far, came through from lovefilm a couple of days ago and so far so good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

Sainsbury are selling this for £15 (360) at the mo...didnt realise lovefilm rents games...might have to check em out.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn £15 is pretty cheap.

I've had to turn it off now, I was getting annoyed with dying    It was fun when I first started playing, and still is pretty fun when I manage to string together a good run, but dying is frustrating 

Yeah lovefilm are one of the best online rental peeps I've used, a quick turn around.  Sent on Tuesday, and got my game on Thursday, then Friday and then this morning.  So I've got some kids games to play aswell 

I pay £18 for unlimited rentals of films and games, and can have 3 at a time.  Tis good cos I can get blurays for the PS3 as well as my 360 games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

That's pretty decent...


----------



## yield (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/314231/90-days-free-code-for-lovefilm/

90 day free trial at lovefilm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

Says the code is not recognised...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

If you haven't already signed up, could sign up through my account 

http://www.lovefilm.com/t9afd4g6k/visitor/sign_up_1.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah got it working now cheers! Have qued up a load of games.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 27, 2009)

just picked this up for a tenner and done the first chapter- it fucking rocks 

a few bits have had me stuck but once you start to get the flow of the game you just run, jump and bounce your way through.

nice sound track too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah tempted by this, Play.com are selling it for £8.70...


----------



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> nice sound track too



i finished the game yesterday and am forced to warn you off the music in the closing credits. fucking dire.

loved the mechanics of the game, took me till the last level to realise that you can pick up weapons of cops you've knocked out 

thought i was in for the "test of faith" award after some clever manuevers but wound up shooting my way out in the end 

is there an award for crap story telling? rihanna pratchett deserves one. the game was beautifully rendered and it flows from level to level brilliantly- the story line just doesn't match the rest of the game.

"the atrium" before you pick up the sniper rifle = fucking mind bending


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 2, 2009)

I loved this a lot. A really different playing experience to a lot of the games around, excellent controls and amazing design. The story is a bit arse but who cares.


----------

